# AKFF Legend # 2 - RedPhoenix



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The Australian Kayak Fishing Forum is an interesting place, with a diverse range of people and personalities. We have members from all walks of life, from many countries around the world, and with a wide range of experience.

Sometimes though, a particular member really stands out. They may not be the most successful fisherman. Perhaps the phrase 'a dragonfly having a fit' might come to mind when you see them paddle. Perhaps their 20 dollar kmart 'barbie' rod and reel could not be considered the epitome of quality kayak fishing gear.. but their continual commitment to the community, their participation in innovative kayak fishing-related tasks, or their constant positive influence on the forum, really makes them shine.

As such, we have come up with the concept of the *'Legend of AKFF' *award.

Recently we awarded the inagural AKFF Legend award to Bob 'Richo' Richardson - or Dodge as he's better known around these parts. We now take pleasure in introducing our next 'Legend of AKFF' Mr Leigh Purdie - or RedPhoenix to you all.

'Red' as he's better known to AKFF members is the driving force behind AKFF. Red has been an AKFF member since 13/6/2006. In that time he has created a strong network of yak fishing buddies all over Australia. When he first came on the scene we wondered who this lunatic was that was scraping ice off his windscreen and going out in frozen sub-zero Canberra midwinter conditions to catch redfin before work. Now he is living on a sunny Qld island, with his wife and 2 young kids and catching snapper at lunchtime.. BAstard....

A few months after joining AKFF, Red graciously stepped in to assist Scott (Admin) with the techo side of things (he is a 6'4" athletic IT geek afterall). Red then took over the reins as chief IT wrangler/problem solver back in late 2006 and in that time he has helped literally hundreds of new AKFF members. He has also developed some of the more popular areas of the site such as the AKFF WIki, Fishing Diary, Chat function just to name a few.

It is testament to his friendly, welcoming and helpful nature that the site has grown from strength to strength in Red's time here and I suggest that it would be impossible to find one member who has a bad word to say about him. In Red's 8260 posts I estimate that at least 4000 of them were to help members or offer assistance. Whether its working out how to upload pictures, import a file, create a graphic signature or how to catch a fish, Red is there to help. Red has met and fished with many AKFF members, many of whom now call him a good mate.

In the meantime, Red also runs a successful business, and finds time to indulge his other passions which include camping, jelly wrestling, cockfighting and nude austrian yodelling :shock: (hey I had to make something up -nobody's perfect!)

If there were more blokes like Leigh, this planet would be a better place. Good onya mate.

Anyway, enough dribble from me...we recently posed some questions to the big fella - and heres his responses...

*Do you have a photo that you think would be appropriate?*










*Name?*
Leigh

*Age?*
34ish

*Where do you / have you lived & what have been your local fishing spots?*
Melbourne, Darwin, Sydney, Toowoomba, Canberra, Coochiemudlo Island. (navy family)

*Is there a story behind your username? Can you fill us in?*
Yep.. but it's long, geeky and boring.
Suffice to say that one of the first online sites I ever joined, back around 1991, required a username that was not related to your real name. I picked 'phoenix' for some random reason. The username was taken, so in a spurt of lack-of-imagination, I chose 'redphoenix' instead.

*What fish do you most enjoy catching, and why?*
Tough call. I admire mackeral for that amazing first run, mangrove jack for their dogged determination to wrap you around so many snags that your fishing line looks like a spider web, long tom for their spectacular aerobatics, Australian salmon for their raw power, and flathead for their unabashed predatory nature. However, at the moment, I'd have to say snapper; they're fun to catch, and the kids faces light up when I bring one home for tea. However, I always enjoy catching something new; something I haven't had much luck at before; something that requires research, trial and error, and technique changes - something that offers a learning opportunity.

*What's your poison? (drink)*
Iced coffee. Particularly, Farmers Union.

*When did you start kayak fishing & what got you into the sport?*
Somewhere around early 2006, I was down at Malua Bay to see the parents. I stored my old surf ski down there under the house, as there's bugger-all chance I'd get to use it in Canberra. The Australian Salmon were around at that point in time, and though I managed to pick up a couple flicking big plastics from rock platforms around the headlands, they were often sitting maddeningly offshore, just out of casting distance. I eventually got frustrated watching the fish & birds, grabbed an ancient rod, a few soft-plastics, a bit of rag, and the surf ski pictured in my avatar. I dragged them down to the water, tied the rod onto the side-handle of the ski (no rod holders unfortunately), and paddled my way out to where the salmon were hitting the bait-balls. After 5 minutes, I had my first paddle-craft-caught salmon balancing precariously on the bow. I paddled back into a nearby river, past a couple of boats just coming in from an unsuccessful day out, with a nice big salmon proudly displayed for all to see. It was pretty soon after, that I found out that there were other mad idiots like myself that were fishing from piddly little paddle craft.

*What was your first Yak?*
Viking Espri. Great little paddle yak, that I still take out on occasions, particularly when I need to bump over rocks, or drag the yak over highways.

*What Yak(s) do you own now?*
I have a hobie adventure, the viking espri, and I store a Erics Tunny for a mate. My original surf ski is still hiding under the house also.. though it's a little dusty these days.

*What was your best experience on the kayak so far?*
6 Blokes. 6 Kayaks. One catamaran. Whitsunday islands.
An idyllic scenic and fishing environment, with fantastic company.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17212&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


































*What was the worst or most embarrassing experience on the kayak so far?*
You mean apart from when the my fellow moderators mutinied, and shanghai'd me into this?

Ok.. Moruya river, 2007. I was coming in from a pretty quiet fish trip off Moruya heads. Didn't have much success - I couldn't get past the Sergent Bakers that day. There was a nice little swell coming in through the river mouth - maybe around the 1.5 - 2m mark. Nice deep water waves that hold up really well, and go on forever as long as you get past the initial break. There were a couple of surfers taking advantage of them, and I decided to hang around for a couple of minutes, in the hope of having a bit of fun on the way back in.

Waited just off to the left of the break. Nup.. too large. .. too large.. too small.. too small.. too small.. wait for surfer.. too large.. wait for surfer.. too small..
At that point, I looked at my watch, and figured that I'd better start heading home, or I would be a bit overdue.

Reluctantly turned away from the waves, and headed north to a little bay just on the north-east side of the moruya river.
Unfortunately, I was concentrating on three things at the time:
* Looking over my shoulder at the waves-that-could-have-been
* Concentrating on where I was heading, and
* Thinking that I needed to pack up pretty quick in order to make it back home at the time I mentioned to family that I'd probably be back.

As such, I completely forgot about the secondary break zone that hovers over a little series of sand banks half way between the first break, and the northern shoreline. First indication I had that there was a problem, was a roaring over my left shoulder. That particular break goes to whitewater, then drops back, then breaks again. I was in the middle. Oh bugger, I think to myself (or words to that effect). I swing the rudder around, point the yak in the direction the waves are going, and pedal like blazes (didn't have time to grab the paddle).
I feel the yak rear raising.. pedal harder.. up she goes a bit more.. KEEEEEP GOING!... the speed picks up, and the bow stops dropping down, and starts actually scooting along. YOU BEAUTY, I think to myself.. I'm going to actually make it!

About then, is when my foot slips on the mirage drive. That second of propulsion drop, was all it took for the bow to plough in, and for the yak to grind in sideways and flip. I did the normal surfing trick of scrunch into a ball, protect your head, and go down deep. I came up spluttering, but laughing, then spent the next few minutes collecting the yak, paddle, water bottles, and other floating detritus that I hadn't bothered to stick inside the hull, to the sound of applause from the holiday makers on the beach a couple of hundred meters away.

Grabbed the yak at that point, and in the spirit of 'if you fall off, get back on' (and also to hopefully be a little less embarrassed in front of the holiday makers when I came back in), decided to take the yak back out again and catch a few waves.. a little more successfully this time.

I*f you had an opportunity to go anywhere in the world on a kayak fishing trip, where might it be, and what would you target?*
Hmm.. I dunno. I'm not really interested in trophy fish as such, so the real blue-water stuff doesn't appeal. I guess a spot where you can be consistently rewarded with a variety of good quality fish, through application of good fishing techniques. Preferably with a bunch of mates who share a similar interest. I think I'd like to go back to Lady Musgrave Island with the yak. Beautiful spot, way out in the middle of nowhere (you have to take your own water). Coral atoll, blue lagoon, surrounded by deep water dropoffs.









*What's the most interesting thing you have ever seen while kayaking?*
Wow.. so many to choose from.
I've seen whales breaching, penguins hunting, seals lazing. I've been inspected by sharks, I've had my kayak landed on by tired gannets, and I've paddled over rays so large, they dwarfed my kayak. I've seen some spectacular countryside, and met some very interesting people.

I think the stand out though, would probably have to be a late night fishing session in the upper arm of lake Conjola.
That night there was a massive amount of phosphorescent algae in the water, and it was a practically moonless night.
Every dip of the paddle produced a bright glow, the wake of the kayak behind you was clearly visible as a diverting V of blue light in the water. When you trod on the sand near the waters edge, it was almost like lightning was crackling around your feet. You could tell where the mullet were jumping by watching the ripples of blue phosphorescence dissipating into the water. An eerie, but beautiful sight. Caught nothing. Didn't care.

*Looking back over your years on AKFF, are there any particular AKFF stories or moments that really stand out for you?*

There have been some rippers over the years; some fascinating, some funny.. It always amazes me the level of creativity that AKFFers have, and the amount of work that can go into posts and trip reports.
Things like 
Shayned's "Amazing beginner mistakes, part 3": viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4359
DaveyG's 'Best trip ever' series: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15470 and viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15597 and viewtopic.php?f=17&t=15632
The AKFF barlings thread: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6199
Paffoh's christmas vacation: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12824&p=137518
Peril's minimalist haiku trip reports: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14183&p=152500
Johnny's cryptic crossword reports: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22673&p=242226
Travis's jungle perch adventures: viewtopic.php?f=18&t=11858
Gra's BarraToga - the legend of Maroon Dam: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=16042&p=173125
.. and many many more that make AKFF something more than a fishing report site, and a spot to discuss your tackle.

*What is your best tip for newcomers to kayak fishing?*
Don't go overboard. 
By that, I mean, start small. Pick out a couple of basic rods and reels, an inexpensive yak, and a couple of lures/soft plastics, and get out and play. The less time and effort it takes you to get things together, stick the yak in the water, and get out and about, the more you're likely to get out and enjoy it. Don't be afraid to take advantage of the wonderful community we have here - there are some great people, and a lot of good advice on the site.

*Where do you see kayak fishing going in the future?*
Kayak fishing is a niche sport; I don't think your average hard-core game-reel-wielding sports fisher is ever going to be satisfied with a bit of floating plastic; nor are many bass-boaters who whizz around at 60 knots, looking for the perfect spot; and a saturday out on the bay with the family is not something that can easily/practically be done on yaks. However, for every disadvantage, a kayak provides you with an opportunity. Simple to launch, simple to retrieve, inexpensive, great for trolling... kayak fishing makes waterways, and fish, a heck of a lot more accessible to the average individual. I can see a lot of growth coming up for kayak fishing, but I suspect there's also a plateau; a market saturation point, coming up. It will certainly be interesting to watch the growth happening over the course of the next few years; hopefully AKFF will have a bit to do with the process of making sure that everyone stays safe, and has the right attitude going forward.

*If you could sum up kayak fishing in a few words, what would they be?*
You caught THAT... on THAT??!

Please feel free to add your comments, thoughts and embarrasing stories about Red in this post


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations Leigh , well earned mate , you are a legend without receiving official recognition but this is great , i am very glad your fellow mods "convinced " you to accept this accolade one day mate i will get up there to buy you a lovely long iced coffee and i'll enjoy having one with a bloke for whome i have a great deal of affection and respect , good onya mate


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations Leigh, you're a deserved legend!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats mate,

I concur with all of the above. You have assisted me many times in the past, and have always held a neutral and professional attitude with all things that have arisen on this now rather large forum, and have given advice always in the same professional manner.

My hat goes off to ya, congrats once again


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya mate, i can quite honestly say if it wasn't for you, there wouldn't be a Australian Kayak Fishing Forum. Your tireless and unselfish actions have ensured the forum is always running smoothly and your willingness to help one and all is a credit to your nature. A true legend indeed.

Scott


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Couldn't go to a better bloke and a better forum member. A very sincere congratulations Leigh.

JT


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Good stuff red. Well deserved


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great stuff. Leigh is one of the nicest people I have met. A very capable and resourceful man. Ever willing to lend a hand and help others who are in a tangle.

Congrats mate.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> Great stuff. Lee is one of the nicest people I have met. A very capable and resourceful man. Ever willing to lend a hand and help others who are in a tangle.
> 
> Congrats mate.


That photo is an excellent example Greg. Leigh stood there literally for half an hour methodically untangling that line for me (until DaveyG came along and cut it :twisted: ).

JT


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

JT said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff. Lee is one of the nicest people I have met. A very capable and resourceful man. Ever willing to lend a hand and help others who are in a tangle.
> ...


I think it was because Leigh wanted to spend some quality one on one time with you JT... You are a very attractive man with some very special talents.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Another example of Leigh always there to lend a hand. Here is is helping young Ken land his first toad fish.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats Red ... you definately are a legend mate  
Everyone who I know thinks the same , you just handle yourself and your moderator/admin role with dignity mate 
your dedication to AKFF is outstanding  
and to put it simply you are a great guy 8)


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

BIG congratulations Leigh - you have been a legend since I joined AKFF.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

they say everyone can be replaced i think you are the excemption ,well done red cheers cruiser


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Leigh The Legend .... Yeah, has a well deserved Ring to it.  
congrats mate


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > rawprawn said:
> ...


Amen to that Brother 8)

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> I think it was because Leigh wanted to spend some quality one on one time with you JT... You are a very attractive man with some very special talents.


And here's further proof that Red instigated the whole 'helping out JT with his tangle' scam. I caught him late at night tangling JT's braid into a complete birds nest......BUSTED! (And you thought he was a nice bloke...) 









Either that or he has some sort of wierd string fetish as well as his other strange habits :shock:



JT said:


> That photo is an excellent example Greg. Leigh stood there literally for half an hour methodically untangling that line for me (until DaveyG came along and cut it :twisted: ).
> 
> JT


I prefer to think of it as solving the problem, quickly... :lol:


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

No surprise really.
Congratulations Leigh.... well deserved.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hey leigh, definitely a legend, if anyone says otherwise theyre a hacker and you should deal with them

cheers pete


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

well , well - as i have stated somewhere here not long ago....all "legends" come ffrom Qld , and if not - they just move here anyway !!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

A well deserved commendation


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Red said:


> *If you could sum up kayak fishing in a few words, what would they be?*
> You caught THAT... on THAT??!


Sensational. Love it. Best sum up ever.
Can see it on a t-shirt one day.

With any dealings I've ever had with Red on this forum, either in threads, pms or Chat, he's always been helpful, professional, and friendly. Certainly gets my vote for AKFF legend, no problems.

Onya RedPhoenix, you legend.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Good on ya Leigh for the award and thanks for all the stuff you did for me and the other users on the forum.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Since joining this great community of people there has been a couple of real stand outs, people that are just nice, happy to help, happy to praise, happy to advise and well just nice people.
I have spent many a night reading thread after thread trying to absorb the enormous amount of information on this forum, and as said before there are some real stand outs who are always there to help. RedPhoenix is one of those people, although I do not know him I can tell he is a great bloke who is very deserving of this accolade.

Congratulations Red you deserve it, hopefully I will get to meet you and personally thank you for all the times you have shared your knowledge to assist me and all the others on here.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations mate...

Red showed me the art of the chuck and troll, first day paid dividends big time!

Still remember all the help and advice, even recently, Canberra is worse off without you! 

Three cheers for Red!


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats. Well deserved Red.

1st met you at Wivenhoe Dam early Sept last year.

Hope to meet up again soon.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats Red, 
its a small guestuer on the forums part for all the work you put into it and a top bloke to boot.

Cheers Dav


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Canberra is worse off without you!


 So very true........

When I first moved to Canberra abour 2 years ago Red made contact through AKFF - and I had an instant mate who insisted I join his volleyball team, eat dinner at his house every Monday night after volleyball, play magnetix with his son Luke   and catch copious amounts of redfin out of the lake. 

The number of times Leigh has helped me out are many and varied. Like the time I had some scanned pictures of my Dad from the 50s and 60s which were a bit worse for wear. "Hey Leigh, do you know anything about photo retouching?". An hour later I was around at Leigh's house, where he insisted I watch a fishing DVD, while he slaved for hours making the photos look as good as new.

Or the times I have stayed the night with him and his parents Les and Dawn (who he is a credit to), to give me an extra day's fishing down the coast.

Or the many, many fishing spots I was unfamiliar with, which Leigh told me everything he knew about, so willingly.

A truly incredible guy, especially so in this day and age, who gives of himself so freely without ever asking for or expecting anything in return.

Who has ever seen Leigh in a bad mood, cranky, or short of time to help a mate? I've seen first hand a small amount of the massive contibution Leigh makes to AKFF behind the scenes, which he never publicises, and is therefore never thanked for, his input into AKFF is staggering and any member who is lucky enough to meet him should shake him by the hand and tell him so.

Coochiemudlo Island is the richer, and we are the poorer for your relocation, congrats on this deserved accolade mate and I hope to catch up soon ;-)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats Red well deserved. Thanks for the bits of advice you've flicked my way over the years. much appreciated. cheets Al


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red congratulations on picking up this well deserved gong mate. 8)

Your help to others on the forum is well seen whenever a curly problem is thrown up, and any one meeting you personally refers to you as a new found mate.

And as Ant said near the start, your input in assisting and guiding an IT dinosaur like myself into the intricacies of Linux Ubuntu 'hardy heron' [a heron fan now ;-)] my personal thank you for being the light to saying, goodbye Bill and his devilish creation


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

Congrats from the south coast as well Red, your'e a champion mate!! one little photo to add - i know it's been up before, but a depot beach red like this is worth seeing again, cheers JohnO


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations Leigh. Have always been impressed with your input into the forum and your willingness to help others. You certainly are larger than life, with your love of nature, your ability to whip up an exotic meal either Les Hiddens style or in the footsteps of "Surprise Chef" from the most unlikely ingredients and of course your ability (perseverance) in delivering your target fish to the dinner table. Having met you in person, I can say that you certainly didn't disappoint. Truly an all round "Mr Nice Guy". Well done mate on your LEGEND status.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations Leigh. ;-)

Cheers,
Gary & Georgia.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

a well deserved award to you Leigh, congratulations and I look forward to reading you posts for a long time...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I cant say much that hasnt been said already, but ill say Red is one of the nicest blokes ive ever met.
From the day i joined this forum he has always been friendly, and encouraged me and others to join in on fishing trips and has always been very helpful with any questions ive had to ask.

Your a champion Red, and you are missed down here. Looking forward to catching up again oneday. 8)


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulation's Red, you do deserve thanks from all on AKFF. Always offered excellent advice to many. Also, really enjoyed reading all your answers to this post.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Red! You were one of the first to welcome me to the forum. You were also one of the first forum members I met face to face. You've played a big part in making me feel welcome in the AKFF family - and I'm just one of many, many others who have been encouraged by your genuine and friendly nature. Many thanks ... it was good to read your answers to the questions above ... provides some more background on a colleague who is very special to this forum. Well done!


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Red,
I can't think of a more deserving person to receive this accolade.
Your generosity of spirit is an inspiration.
The bar has been set at a very high level for AKFF legend status &
Richo has some very worthy company.
Cheers Mal


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

very well deserved red, one of the most helpful guys i have encountered, congrats


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thoroughly deserved!
Congrats Red!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Thorougly deserved -- Red's one of the pillars of our wonderful community.

Thanks, Leigh for your efforts and thanks mods for recognizing him in this way.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Well deserved Leigh
After meeting both you and Richo last year at Wivenhoe its not hard to see why you both have achieved the recognition
you deserve


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats Mate...

With all the hours you have put into this community and yak fishing you deserve the recognition! ;-)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Let me add my congrats as well Leigh, have always found your posts informative, supportive, polite and balanced. I shake your hand and tip my hat to you.

Cheers


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well done Mate!!! Although I am new to the forum I have always taken something out of your posted comments. Hopefully one day we will be Yaking some where together.

3 Cheers!!!!!


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Congrats Leigh - well deserved !


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Three cheers for RED! HOORAY HOORAY HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Great decision... well done Leigh!

I'm a fairly new addition to this site but you were one of the first to welcome me which was noted and appreciated. Your friendly and supportive posts make everyone feel welcome. I often make a point of reading your posts as they are generally very informative and sensible. It is a credit to you that there are so many replies coming in.

Congratulations.

Al


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> and I suggest that it would be impossible to find one member who has a bad word to say about him.


I dunno ....at 6' 4" he's a bit tall and sometimes he does look disturbingly like Chopper Read...

nahhh ....Gongs all round for this big bloke. Gives the place a sense of quiet calm and order....if it wasn't for him who else would put the bins out on a thursday night!

*Respeck Red, Respeck*!!!


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

> Well done Leigh. Don't forget to enjoy the fishing.
> 
> Hawkeye3


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats from me as well ... certainly well deserved  .

Cheers,
RH


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

No surprises he was one of the five that gave up his day to keep an eye on "some lunatic on a kayak hooked up to a black" (Actual Coastguard radio transmission to a charter boat ). 
Id wager he gives up more days than he fishes to help out or encourage a fellow yakker.
Always a smile and a positive spin on every situation. Well deserved Leigh!! Congratulations


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, Red's a really helpful bloke who thoroughly deserves this sort of recognition  A true legend indeed ;-)


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations Leigh... your posts are always insightful and balanced, and you're constantly bringing something new to the forum. Like your idea of tinkering with colour saturation of google maps to pick out the holes and gutters. This idea alone, represents someone who is always thinking of fishing, even when not on the water - which I think all of us from the forum can relate to. Good stuff!

Oh, and I love that photo Paulo.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jeeze Leigh your too young to be a Legend!!I thought Legend was reserved for old farts like Dodge. ;-) :lol:

Congratulations mate......good onya.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats Leigh, your elevation to the golden level comes as no surprise at all really, a well deserved appointment 8)

Warmest Regards

Al


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

There's no doubt to the heading on this post Red, your always full of information and lending a hand where you can ..well deserved !! ;-)


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Red, a very deserving winner. I haven't been on the forum that long but you always seem to be helping out in some way or another.

Look forward to your next 8 odd thousand posts.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday old boy!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations mate. An accolade well deserved!

Thanks for all the help, and wisdom here imparted.

Cheers Andybear


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Ditto to all above Red


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations Red!!
Your Legend status is VERY well deserved......
Many thanks for the patient assistance to myself too!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

All Golden and RED !! Legend....... now can we get back to the fishing purleaze !


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Well done Red and very well deserved.

Thanks for all you have done for us all over the years.

And thanks for the times you have helped me out with a few things as well.


----------



## benj1706 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats RP and enjoy the bragging rights. Does this mean you get your own 
'private' parking spot outside the AKFF main office?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR+/IsYAAD9fgAAQQIX/8oCcUAq//9+gMAEaFg1Tyk/UymyTaR6QaMmRkNHqGmg1U9kp+p6FPKNHqZA0AAAeoNU8JqMo0D0hkAeoaGgGmoOBgcGK2RyXuLpO92ldQt5fDIxObIhelhhOAhRgqYjvsEnj9Qtzs6h9aU1wBneklojnK4x06++y0FZLZEZLbK6ebsuJka5sEDshny+VqKHgQlMKA3zN0xPUZi6izRYU9VlykO+8Lx24KiIhkR5x8AzEh5JlALHFwq0EN601Pk/PGTtvBZNeL+7dSqaQOkoD5BJuINLWB8Ba/fFmCOEA9ouxlXHXUhbjecZj0tPFRXtpEFWZCAR4MiAxM6kTqYodETfJLs7xRHxkwr8sN62r69rFJazm3E9xmGDRjcAaxIwQzNrC0gltMlkAjCgkrJfxdyRThQkB+/IsYA==


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Congratulations, Red. Obviously well deserved.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

I can honestly say that the few times I have met Red I have always had to look up to him both in altitude and attitude. Congrats mate you deserve to be a legend for all the advice and input into this forum and a great bloke too.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, Yeah Happy Easter Red 8)

Well, I had to say somethng different  Seriously though, no surprises here. Ausome bloke ;-)


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

BIG congrats mate hope to run into ya of coochy one day


----------



## kpenergy (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Leigh, in the short time I have known you I can say the award couldn't have gone to a nicer bloke. Hope to catch up with you soon and meet the rest of your family. Any thing to give my kids another reason to come fishing with me as they are not that fussed at the monent.... 
Well have to organise a Coochie family day of fishing with the kids ay??

cheers, 
Keith


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfiCNHwAABPfgAAQYAMACAEgFAA+/9+gIACUhqNNGQKe1TIyMARMCQMRoNDQ0IYs1TDMhKADS04qoPgzAiBrUzCRLSCSFy7FORAf5k7YPaKiH4eh09gGpDWw47Owv1N2/CYvWQPM3rJGLIVJxR7iDzEcXBzLBtVQpLu8qWhKyUkgSBPcgL8Rusv4u5IpwoSHxBGj4A==


----------

